# Have a Merry Christmas...



## Urban Forester (Dec 18, 2009)

I just wanted to take a minute and wish all the people I've "communicated" with here @ Arboristsite a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. I hope the new year brings you health and prosperity...


----------



## Ed Roland (Dec 19, 2009)

Right back @ you Urban. Merry Christmas.


----------



## D Mc (Dec 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas and happy Holidays for all of you and yours.

Dave


----------



## S Mc (Dec 19, 2009)

And a Very Merry Christmas to you all as well. 

Stay safe and warm and enjoy the meaning of the season.

Sylvia


----------



## treeseer (Dec 21, 2009)

Same to ya, UF and ed and Mcs and all. Solstice just passed, the northern hemisphere tilts back toward the sun, and the days will now lengthen. That means warmth and growing, all good in the coming season.



Message
‹ Previous | Next › | « Back to INBOX
From: The Writer's Almanac <[email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: The Writer's Almanac for December 21, 2009
Date: Dec 21, 2009 1:42 AM
View this message on the Web

Monday
Dec. 21, 2009

The Writer's Almanac with Garrison Keillor
LISTEN

The Loneliest Job in the World

by Tony Hoagland
Unincorporated Persons in the Late Honda Dynasty) -->

As soon as you begin to ask the question, Who loves me?,
you are completely screwed, because
the next question is How Much?,

and then it is hundreds of hours later,
and you are still hunched over
your flowcharts and abacus,

trying to decide if you have gotten enough.
This is the loneliest job in the world:
to be an accountant of the heart.

It is late at night. You are by yourself,
and all around you, you can hear
the sounds of people moving

in and out of love,
pushing the turnstiles, putting
their coins in the slots,

paying the price which is asked,
which constantly changes.
No one knows why.

"The Loneliest Job in the World" by Tony Hoagland, from Unincorporated Persons in the Late Honda Dynasty. © Graywolf Press, 2010. Reprinted with permission. (buy now)

In the northern hemisphere, today is the Winter Solstice, the shortest day of the year and the longest night. It's officially the first day of winter. It's officially the first day of winter and one of the oldest known holidays in human history. Anthropologists believe that solstice celebrations go back at least 30,000 years, before humans even began farming on a large scale. Many of the most ancient stone structures made by human beings were designed to pinpoint the precise date of the solstice. The stone circles of Stonehenge were arranged to receive the first rays of midwinter sun.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Dec 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas,
Have a safe and happy holiday and New Year


----------



## treevet (Dec 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas and the best year ever in 2010.


----------



## treevet (Jan 2, 2010)

neg rep for being a loser duschbag troll


----------



## andrewan (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello Guys 
Marry Christmas to all of Guys...


----------



## treevet (Jan 6, 2010)

same to you Andrewan and welcome to AS.


----------

